# Wettbewerb - Name für das neue 100 mm Carbonfully von canyon



## Chestertony (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich finde den Vorschlag super, auch die IBC Mitglieder und Canyon Kunden an der Namensfindung zu beteiligen. Wir sind zwar schon ziemlich weit in der Namensfindung und müssen in wenigen Tagen fertig sein, um die Räder für die Eurobike noch pünklich fertig zu stellen.
Falls wir einen Namen nehmen werden, der von den Forumsmitgliedern vorgeschlagen wird, werden wir einen CF Utimate 100 ( so der Arbeitstitel für das neue Fully ) als Belohnung ausloben.

Zu den Regeln gehört das  Ihr mit euerer Teilnahme am Wettbewerb,, auch die Rechte an Canyon gebt den Namen zu nutzen. Ausserdem ist wichtig, dass der Name noch schützbar ist.

Um das im erten Schritt für Deutschland zu sicherzustellen,  bitte ich euch eure Vorschläge hier zu überprüfen:

http://www.dpma.de/suche/markendatenbanken.html

Cool wäre ein Name mit Bezug zum Thema Canyon ( die Schlucht kann überall auf der Welt sein ) sollte aber in den wichtigsten Märkten gut aussprechbar sein.

Andere Namen ( mit technischer Assoziation ) sind  natürlich auch gerne willkommen.

Danke für euere Mithilfe zur Namensfindung und viel Spaß bei der Namensfindung.
Würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch unseren neuen Top Rahmen gewinnen würde!

Roman Arnold
Geschäftsführer
Canyon Bicycles GmbH


----------



## Bechy (30. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde es super, wie ihr dieses Supportforum betreibt. Echt super. Durch diese Aktionen wird Canyon zu einer sehr persönlichen Marke, eine Marke zum anfassen. Echt super!

Ich werde mich natürlich versuchen einen passenden Namen für euch zufinden  Musste aber euch aber erstmal ein riesiges Lob aussprechen.

Wie lang gilt der Wettbewerb? Bis zum Ende der kommenden Woche?

MfG,
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chestertony (30. Juni 2007)

Danke für dein Feedback. Ehrlich gesagt können wir nicht länger wie Mittwoch abend warten.  Bis dahin sollten wir spätestens fertig sein. Früher ist besser.


----------



## NeoRC (30. Juni 2007)

mal gucken was mir noch einfällt


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juni 2007)

Schön, dass sich der Chef meldet. 
Auch ich muss euch loben und stehe voll und ganz hinter Bechys meinung: Ich finds toll, dass ihr euch doch noch zu diesem Schritt entschieden habt, wo ihr doch anfangs den Namen intern bestimmen wolltet. Man kann es praktisch nicht besser beschreiben, als es Bechy schon tat - Canyon zum Anfassen. Auch der FRX-Wettbewerb für Bobby macht das ganze Supportforum viel interessanter, persönlicher, ja schon fast familiärer.

Ich werde mal auf einen Geistesblitz hoffen, wenn mir was einfällt, dann geb ich hier bescheid...


----------



## RonnyS (30. Juni 2007)

Cf Tix100


----------



## SpeedFreak (30. Juni 2007)

sollen wir die namen hier posten oder direkt an euch mailen?


----------



## Ronny! (30. Juni 2007)

MontCanyon CF100


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2007)

Canyon Force.   (Assoziationen: Kraft, Schnelligkeit, Schub, Geschwindigkeit...)

Canyon Stamina.      (Assoziationen: Ausdauer, Kraft....)

Canyon Endurance.       (Assoziationen: Ausdauer, Kraft, extrem....)

Canyon Lactate.        (Assoziationen: Muskel, Kraft, Sport, Wettbewerb, Zweikampf...)

Canyon Peak.

Canyon Summit.

Canyon Grave.  

Canyon Objective.      (Zielstrebigkeit, Ehrgeiz, Konzentration...)

Canyon Aim.

Canyon Respire.        (Leichtigkeit, Natürlichkeit, Kraft...)

Canyon Impulse.

Canyon Thrust.

Canyon Feather.       (leicht, elegant...)



Möglicherweise mit dem Zusatz "CF", um den Bezug zur Carbontechnologie herzustellen. Canyon Force CF, hmm, schaut ganz gut aus... 

Die Markenüberprüfung fkt. momentan nicht -- hole ich nach, wenn's wieder geht. Als Wort-Bild-Marke könnte man sowieso alle schützen lassen.


EDIT: ja, sind ein bisserl viel jetzt... 

Das erste, "Canyon Force" oder "Canyon Force CF" gefällt mir am besten...


----------



## SpeedFreak (30. Juni 2007)

Canyon Colca WIki-Link

Canyon Dark Shadow (der dunkle Schatten, der dich überholt...)

Canyon Pure ( Canyon pur, auf das nötigste und edelste beschränkt...)

Canyon Majesty 

Canyon CyberFibre

Canyon Honesty ( Ehrlichkeit, man bekommt, was man sieht (Carbonfasern)..)
Canyon Dark Era ( das dunkle Zeitalter )

...weitere folgen


----------



## SpeedFreak (30. Juni 2007)

Canyon Stealth (erinnert mich von der Farbe an die Tarnkappenjets...)

Canyon Radar 

Canyon PROJECTile

Canyon Revolution 

Canyon quantum leap ( der Quantensprung )

Canyon Phantom

Canyon NPU (NonPlusUltra  )

Canyon Fiction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (1. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Slot*


----------



## Jierdan (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Ravine CF

Canyon Gossamer

Canyon Down Draught

Canyon Chasm CF (CCC sozusagen°°)

Canyon Caryon (Kunstwort aus "Canyon", "Carbon" und "(to) carry on")


----------



## Ronja (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Zion CF


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Canyon Force.   (Assoziationen: Kraft, Schnelligkeit, Schub, Geschwindigkeit...)
> 
> Das erste, "Canyon Force" oder "Canyon Force CF" gefällt mir am besten...


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> http://www.profirad.de/images/sram_force_gruppe.jpg


Haha, ahh, deswegen ist's mir so bekannt vorgekommen...


----------



## Gefahradler (1. Juli 2007)

mein erster Vorschlag:

Canyon CFD  (von computational fluid dynamics)

Canyon CF Dream

Canyon CF Weekend (die Erweiterung zum Sunday)

Canyon Weakend (Die Langeweile / Schwäche / Müdigkeit /Krankheit hat ein Ende, genau das richtige für so ein Marathon / 24 Stundenrennen - Bike!!)

Canyon CF Tea

Canyon CF Teatime (Its Teatime Baby!)  

Canyon CF Spleen

Canyon Splitrock (Der Steinespalter)

Canyon Lubric (läuft wie geschiert)

Canyon Tension (passend zum Torque, hier auf die hohe Zugfestigkeit des Materials angespielt)

Canyon Intension (die Erweiterung: In-Tension auf Zug beansprucht, unter Spannung)

Canyon Intetion (der Vorsatz, das Ziel, die Absicht zu Gewinnen)

Canyon High Tension (unter Hochspannung)

Canyon Insane (Insane in the Brain)

Canyon Essence (die Essenz)

Canyon Sense (englsch Sinn, Deutsch: die Sense, die alles nieder mäht, 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe also!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Ambition 

Canyon Fluent Hill 

Canyon Rockmaster 100

Canyon Nobrac 100 (liest sich aus der anderen Richtung als Carbon  )


----------



## Gefahradler (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon TixR   (wie die Motorola-Handys)

Canyon Tiggs

Canyon TiggR

Canyon Strain (unter Spannung, Strapazieren, auch technisch)

Canyon Lateral (hört sich irgendwie gut an, Lateral = Quer, Querfeldein, oder Canyon Lateral, der Quereinsteiger; Wird auch in Verbindung mit Steifigkeit gebracht: Lateral Stiffness)

Canyon Ignition (der Spark war früher, jetzt kommt die wahre Zündung


----------



## kajetan (1. Juli 2007)

doppelt


----------



## Ladymama (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon ONE


----------



## kajetan (1. Juli 2007)

Moin,

prima Aktion! Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge von mir:

In Anlehnung an Nationalparkes (zusätzlich Nomen est omen):

- *Riding Mountain*

- *Big Bend*

- *Crisium * (nach 'mare crisium', dem Mondkrater, der sicher auch Nationalparkstatus verdient.)

Technisch:

- *Screw *; alternativ - *Skyscrew*

- *Groundcontact*

- *Variation*

- *Carbonite* 

- *Carbolight* wahlweise *Carblite*

Weitere:

- *CARMA *(CARbon+MArathon)

- *Slope *; alternativ - *Skyslope *- *Slope-Mountain*

- *Peakpatrol*

- *Apexattack*

- *ultimate peak*

- *Trailactor*

- *Nemesis* = Schicksal (für den Rest)

- *Adjust*

Mal etwas auf Deutsch außer Konkurrenz:

- *Bergfresser* (Diese Variante mit Tune Teilen ausstatten.) - auch *Angstgegner*

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## loxa789 (1. Juli 2007)

canyon hawk100
canyon eagle-eye
canyon catcher (fährt viele siege nach hause)
canyon gourmet
canyon grace
canyon agil100


----------



## SpeedFreak (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Black Pearl


----------



## Jierdan (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Evoke

Canyon 42 (der Sinn des Lebens)

Canyon Enforcer

Canyon Unbound

Canyon Schall&Rauch

Canyon Devotion

Canyon Naughty C


----------



## PhyrePh0X (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon CTF - capturing the flag (soll heissen: schneller, besser und sowieso das brutalste )
Canyon - the gulch oder Black Gulch / Ravine...


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (1. Juli 2007)

Hm, hab mal ein wenig überlegt und kam zu folgender Idee:

Canyon - Trench CT100

Ich finde die Idee den zukünftigen Kunden an der Entstehung des Produktes der Begierde teilhaben zu lassen richtig gut. Nur interessehalber.. gibt es für den Sieger dieser Ausschreibung, neben dem tollen Gefühl der Namensgeber für das neue Topmodell zu sein, auch die Option etwas Materielles zu gewinnen? 

edit: meine letzte Frage hat sich grad von selbst beantwortet beim aufmerksamen Zuendelesen des ersten Beitrags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon SPACE


----------



## Paul Breitner (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon - Adionrock 
Canyon - Pikes Peak


----------



## twickl (1. Juli 2007)

Zeigt doch das euer neues Rad nicht nur für alle Canyons auf diesem Planeten taugt:

*Canyon Valles Marineris* (Größter bekannter Canyon des Sonnensystems (Mars))

Gruß

twickl


----------



## johnnyg (1. Juli 2007)

twickl schrieb:


> Zeigt doch das euer neues Rad nicht nur für alle Canyons auf diesem Planeten taugt:
> 
> *Canyon Valles Marineris* (Größter bekannter Canyon des Sonnensystems (Mars))
> 
> ...




Der Name sollte "in den wichtigsten Märkten gut aussprechbar sein".


----------



## biketunE (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon NONA


----------



## Mav3982 (1. Juli 2007)

Mein Vorschlag:

Canyon Antelope. Es gibt einen flachen, staubigen Canyon, mit diesem Namen, was recht gut passt. Außerdem finde ich die Assoziation mit dem Tier ebenfalls passend.


----------



## MWU406 (1. Juli 2007)

mein Vorschlag:

[Canyon Grand

oder halt Grand Canyon ;-) ]

gibts ja schon, na dann:

Canyon Sphere
Canyon Efficiency
Canyon Tilt
Canyon Torrent


----------



## labba (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon RAVE CF
Canyon FLOW CF
Canyon CLIFF CF

EDIT: Hmm flow gibts wohl schon von rocky mountain...


----------



## E=MC² (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Slush
Canyon Splash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Fearact  [ Kraft, Aggression, Überlegenheit... ]

Canyon Bliss  [ Individualität, Besonderheit, Überlegenheit, atemberaubender Moment... ]

Canyon Maroosh   [ Schnelligkeit, Agilität, ..... ]

Canyon Prayquer/Brayquer   [ Stärke, Ausgeglichenheit, ..... ]

Canyon Quourache  [ Besonderheit, Überlegenheit, ........ ]

Canyon Triumph CF  [ Stolz, Ehre, Mut..... ]

Canyon Zeroque  [ Bedingungslosigkeit, Stärke, ..... ]

Canyon Laquaye / Layaque  [ Verschmelzung von Kunst und Technik, Besonderheit.... ]

Canyon Qemah  [ Weltoffenheit, Toleranz, Stärke..... ]

Canyon Eternity CF

Canyon Destiny CF

Canyon Sorphe 

Canyon Superior

Canyon Bataroon  

Canyon Approove


----------



## astral67 (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon *Allegheny * Mountains

- ist ein Gebirgszug in den USA, Alabama.
- ist international anerkanntes techn. Forschungszentrum für Werkstoffe (Metalle).
- ist heute ausgewiesenes Mountainbikeeldorado.
- war früher Kohleabbaugebiet
- ist schon fast als Anglizismus anzusehen, Aussprechbar bis an den Rand der bekannten Welt 
- hat lt. Schnellrecherche keine Überschneidungen im Bereich Fahrzeuge mit anderen Markeninhabern

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Dentabiker (1. Juli 2007)

canyon six months

da wäre gleich der bezug zur lieferzeit hergestellt.


----------



## franzf (1. Juli 2007)

Naja, von mir auche ein paar erste Vorschläge:

* *Carbonara*

* *Canyonero* (war ein doller Cheep bei den Simpsons)
oder abgewandelt:
Canyon *ERO* (Extreme Racing Occultism  oder dergleichen)

* *Katapult* (Das Ding schleudert einen nur so den Berg rauf )

* *Sentiero*

In Anlehnung an das niedrige (10kg) Gewicht:
* *T.E.N.*
* *Decade* 
* *Decadence*

Mal schaun ob mir noch was einfällt


----------



## Farodin (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Bergziege
Canyon Chamäleon
Canyon black lightning
Canyon Black Raven
Canyon Kohleesel
Canyon mothertongue
Canyon Riser one (hundred)


----------



## twickl (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Coal (ist doch der Grundstoff von Carbon, oder? )
Canyon HydroCarbon
Canyon C6 (C = Symbol für Carbon, 6 die Anzahl der Atome)

Canyon Cañon
Canyon Tecto
Canyon Tectonic
Canyon TectonicCarbon
Canyon CarbTec

Canyon Copper Canyon
Canyon Hells Canyon
Canyon CarbonCanyon
Canyon Kings Canyon
Canyon Ithaca Chasma

Canyon Nemesis
Canyon Osiris
Canyon Nostromo


Gruß
twickl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (1. Juli 2007)

Mein Vorschlag ist:

Canyon Dominance

oder halt dann auch Canyon Dominance CF

damit ist der Anspruch gleich im Namen enthalten, denn dass das Ding gut und schnell sein wird, ist ja wohl klar


----------



## franzf (1. Juli 2007)

* *Escalante* (Escalante River Canyon)
* *Mogollon* (in Wood Canyon: Lake Mogollon)
* *Havasu* See /Wasserfall





* *Navajo* (oder Navaho): Indianer in Nordamerika.
* *Devil* (Devil Canyon)

Das Schwierige ist ja, einen Bezug zum Biken, speziell die Eigenschaften des leichten Carbon-Materials in einem Namen zu fassen, das alles bei Verwendung eines Begriffs, der mit Canyons zu tun hat... Ich schaffs kaum


----------



## SpeedFreak (1. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Caldera 100 *
Wiki-Erklärung: Eine Caldera (spanisch: "Kessel") ist eine kesselförmige Einbruchsstruktur vulkanischen Ursprungs.

*Canyon Carbide 100*

*Canyon Carbide Dream*

*Canyon Slope Mine*


----------



## Jrsd (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Maraca - (MARAthon CArbon)


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

Dentabiker schrieb:


> canyon six months
> 
> da wäre gleich der bezug zur lieferzeit hergestellt.



Dann wohl eher Canyon nextyear? 

Etwas Latein:
Canyon Carbonium
alternativ inklusive Federweg:
Canyon Carbonium 100
Canyon Carbonium 10
Canyon Carbonium 1
Canyon Carbonium 0.1

Ich denke auch hier werden Zahlen unter den Modellreihen vorkommen (9.0, 8.0, 7.0 etc.), weswegen die Federwegsangabe vielleicht nicht so geeignet ist. 

In Anlehnung an die Nerve Serien (ES, ESX, XC):
- Canyon Nerve CF
- Canyon Nerve Carbon
- Canyon Nerve Lite
- Canyon Nerve Carbonium

Achtung *duckundweg*
- Canyon Nerve Stumpjumper FSR


----------



## Ladymama (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon 1.00


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon XF (Durch Vertipper von CF wurde ein XF)
Canyon Nerve XF
Canyon X-Ray (Carbon sieht fast wie geröntgt aus, die ganzen Fasern)
Canyon Nerve X-Ray 
Canyon Beam ("so schnell, es Beamt sich schon fast durch die Landschaft")
Canyon Nerve Beam
Canyon Nerve Zoom (könnte ein Problem werden durch die Ultrabillig-Bikeparts Firma Zoom...)


----------



## Unrest (1. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Unrest (CF)*  Ich weiß, ist mein Nick, aber "Ruhelosigkeit" träfe das Bike recht gut. Und natürlich den Zustand des Besitzers eines solchen Flitzers. Ich würde nicht mal Ansprüche auf den Namen erheben. *lach*


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon AmmuNation CF?  Geladen wie ein Waffenladen...


----------



## Erars (1. Juli 2007)

Ok dann mal meine Vorschläge:

Canyon Trace
Canyon Turel
Canyon Path
Canyon Rash

Gruß Erars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaholics.de (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Efficiency 

Canyon Pur

Canyon Ego

Canyon Factor

Canyon projectile


----------



## Brennende Asche (1. Juli 2007)

Notos - in der griechischen Mythologie trockener Südwind, der die spätsommerlichen/herbstlichen Stürme bringt (gem. dtsch. Wikipedia)

Keine Garantie, dass sich das schützen lässt.


----------



## twickl (1. Juli 2007)

Canyon Rock
Canyon Big Rock
Canyon Rocker
Canyon Flow
Canyon FlowRide
Canyon cRide (carbonRide)
Canyon CarbonCarver
Canyon Big Canyon
Canyon Fat Canyon
Canyon Trackseeker
Canyon Trailseeker
Canyon C-AM (Carbon - AllMountain)
Canyon CAM
Canyon FullCarbon
Canyon Prisma
Canyon Nano
Canyon cNerve
Canyon C6-Nerve
Canyon HeavyTow


----------



## Beach90 (1. Juli 2007)

Speedweapon
T.N.T
Viento
carbofire


----------



## dieaxtimwald (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Speedmaster CF
Canyon Earl Grey CF
Canyon Fortune CF
Canyon Pyrogenetics CF
Canyon Rocketmaster
Canyon Black Hawk
Canyon Black Lightning
Canyon CF Precision
Canyon CF Dynamic
Canyon Durastar
Canyon CF Motion
Canyon CF Performance 
Canyon CF Machine

...so, für´s erste mal genug. Gute N8!


----------



## M!tch (2. Juli 2007)

canyon dale 

..ne im ernst. folgende - zugegeben, der uhrzeit entsprechend - nicht grad einfallsreiche vorschläge von meiner seite:

canyon cruise
canyon skywalker
canyon skyscraper
canyon moonwalk
canyon aero
canyon carbo-jet
canyon zero (3.)
canyon celerity (1.)
canyon flush (2.)
canyon combat
canyon struggle
canyon clash
canyon carbon king

in klammern mal meine persönlichen favoriten markiert. das sind die, die am ehesten einen mehr oder weniger versteckten sinn haben.


----------



## englishfire (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Crescent
Canyon R4pidly
Canyon Kron
Canyon ChiLLi
Canyon fortis
Canyon Xuri
Canyon SeiZe
Canyon Stinger
Canyon T1tan
Canyon Omikron
Canyon Raise
Canyon Panda
Canyon activate
Canyon cavar
Canyon kiowa
Canyon trans
canyon stromboli
canyon flash


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Fiume (ital. Fluss)
Canyon Sierra (span. Gebirge)
Canyon Warp (Startreck Antrieb)
Canyon FTL (faster Than Light)


----------



## MTB-Ulli (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Tara (Europas tiefste Schlucht)
Canyon Transmountain
Canyon Impend (schweben)

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhyrePh0X (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Carbon Calamity
Canyon Terminal Velocity
Canyon VorteX
Canyon Viral Vertigo (quasi die ansteckende höhenangst oder so )


----------



## mihoehne (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Diablo 
(Die Canyon-Diablo-Meteorite werden in der Umgebung des berühmten Barringer-Kraters in Arizona gefunden)

Canyon Carb 100...

Canyon Burning Mountain

Canyon Panther (schwarz, schnell, geschmeidig)

Canyon Monocoque

Canyon Black Gold


----------



## eckstein (2. Juli 2007)

performance


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Juli 2007)

_Canyon Crest_


Mehr ist nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Chris B. (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon qigong

Canyon en vitesse

Canyon goat


----------



## johnnyg (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Pride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon *Not available*


----------



## wookie (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Tajo (Schöne tiefe Schlucht in Spanien)


----------



## kajetan (2. Juli 2007)

Oder auch:

- *Traction*

- *Eruption*

- *Armageddon* Quasi ein schwarzer Reiter der Apokalypse, eigentlich ein Scherz, aber why not? Anything goes!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## wookie (2. Juli 2007)

Hier meine Auswahl. Ich lege viel Wert auf die "sprechbarkeit" und die kürze des Namens.

Canyon *Tajo *(Schlucht in Spanien, eben schon von mir erwähnt)

Außerdem:

Canyon *Todra *(Marokko, Todra-Schlucht)
Canyon *Masca *(Schlucht auf Teneriffa)
Canyon *Taroko *(Schlucht in China)


----------



## cool_aj (2. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Canyon *Not available*


*loooool*  
Ich hab gerade voll den Lachflash im Büro bekommen!


----------



## Jrsd (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon _Foorz_


----------



## thomasx (2. Juli 2007)

Urstrom
Urban


----------



## rainman99 (2. Juli 2007)

Na dann will ich auch mal...

Canyon Razor
Canyon Blade
Canyon Infinity
Canyon Ultra


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Ejakulation CF ... weils so schnell kommt


----------



## pjfa (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon Squalo
Canyon Draken
Canyon Coyote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juli 2007)

> Canyon Coyote



 tienes mi voto - de verdad, me gusta y tambien es comico


----------



## Jrsd (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon _Up'n'Down_


----------



## derTukan (2. Juli 2007)

Mistral
Astral
Coastal


----------



## choefele (2. Juli 2007)

Wie wär´s mit:

Canyon (- The) Sprint
Canyon (- The) Heat
Canyon (- The) Verve
Canyon (- The) Glide
Canyon (- The) Ride

Meine Favorit:
Canyon *E*at *M*y *D*ust


----------



## Jrsd (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon _Blitz_


----------



## Anders (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon *Cadence*


----------



## Ladymama (2. Juli 2007)

Canyon VEIN (engl. Ader,Vene)


----------



## Flok (2. Juli 2007)

Mir sind noch zwei eingefallen...

*Canyon Pace*
(eine neue Geschwindigkeit/Tempo/Stufe, die das neue Canyon bringt)

*Canyon Haze*
(Die Konkurrenz sieht nur eine Staub/Dunstwolke vom Hinterrad des neuen Canyons)


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

man bräuchte doch einen Namen, der richtig in den Ohren klingt. Mit sehr hohem Erinnerungswert. Einfach unverwechselbar. 

So wie zum Beispiel: *E-P-O* 

Klingt doch gut. 

Steht auch für *E*xtremly - *P*erfect - *O*bject 

oder auch: *E*volution - *P*erfomance - *O*bsession

Dieser Bike-Name wäre in aller Munde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2007)

*Chaos*


----------



## Niederbayer (3. Juli 2007)

So hier nun meine Vorschläge

*impertinent *(=frech, unverschämt)
*abart* (= Besonderheit, Abweichung, Eigenart)

Hier noch zwei Namen mit garantiert vorprogrammierter Diskussion:

*plagiat *
Der Name ist natürlich schon grenzwertig, da Scott eine ähnliche Dämpferanlekung hat. Wer hat es zuerst entworfen? 
In jedem Fall wäre das Interesse der ganzen Bikewelt geweckt. 

*unikat*
hier verhält es sich ähnlich wie oben.


----------



## uphillking (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon Zero/1 

(gesprochen zero-one)


----------



## maku (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon  Spirit

Canyon  Uprising 

Canyon  MountainFever 

Canyon  Abyss

Canyon  DeepValley

Canyon  Cliff

Canyon  Awake

Canyon  LightWave

Canyon - DynamicWave

Canyon  Sinai

Canyon - CF-Rider

Canyon - CF-TEC


----------



## Skytalker (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon - Olympic (CF)
Canyon - Spartan (CF)
Canyon - Nocturne (CF)
Canyon - Impulse (CF)


----------



## Ryanotb (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon Carb1 FS ( Canyon CarbOne Full Suspensions )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon Lowcarb (...onite)


----------



## renderscout (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon Dirt Squad
Canyon Elite Duromere
Canyon LynXXtreme
Canyon CF Streamline
Canyon Sasquatch
Canyon HighSpin
Canyon EndorphiN
Canyon [meteoËriËt]
Canyon Fibre Belt
Canyon Tektide
Canyon Big Spender 
Canyon VeloXX CF
Canyon Phobos Xtreme
Canyon Unique CF


----------



## astral67 (3. Juli 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> man bräuchte doch einen Namen, der richtig in den Ohren klingt. Mit sehr hohem Erinnerungswert. Einfach unverwechselbar.
> 
> ...



...wohl am meisten bei den Leutz von Poison  
EPO


----------



## Mr_Schizo (3. Juli 2007)

RONIN
Dark Desire (komplett in schwarz gehaltenes Bike  )
Black Powder (oder Schwarzpulver)


----------



## Jrsd (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon _*Malacara*_


----------



## Tshark (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon Integral (CF) (bezeichnet ja nicht nur den Flächeninhalt unter einer Kurve sondern auch sowas wie "essentiell" oder "unersätzlich" - vgl. "integraler Bestandteil")

Canyon Supersonic (CF) (es ist schließlich nicht langsam, oder?  )

Canyon 7th Summit (CF) (die 7 summits sind die sieben höchsten Gipfel aller Kontinente, ausserdem eine nette Alliteration)


----------



## House-Rocker (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon Satellite CF
Canyon Bounce CF
Canyon Ravine CF
Canyon Brash oder Braash CF
Canyon Grit CF

Sollte es irgendeiner vor mir schon geschrieben haben - immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Hatte kein Bock jetzt 100 mal die Seiten zu scannen


----------



## sunboy (3. Juli 2007)

Blubb


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Juli 2007)

Canyon *Haste*


----------



## Bechy (4. Juli 2007)

So ein paar von mir, mir viel es echt schwer...

_*Canyon Beast CF*_ (da es halt wirklich wie eine Renn-Bestie aussieht, im positivien).

*Canyon Enemy CF* ( soll einfach den Konkurenzkampf eines Marathon/CC Rennens wiederspiegeln).

*Canyon Fanatic CF* (einerseits wird dieses bestimmt recht preisintensive Bike nur für Fanatiker sein, bzw man wird durch dieses Bike vom Bikesport fanatik)
_*
Canyon Fibrus CF*_ (Mischung aus fibre und virus... die Faser [in diesem Falle Carbon-Faser] macht Süchtig [wie ein Virus]).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## englishfire (4. Juli 2007)

ist die namensfindung schon beendet? wie lautet denn jetzt der name? und hat einer von uns gewonnen?


----------



## Gefahradler (4. Juli 2007)

englishfire schrieb:


> ist die namensfindung schon beendet? wie lautet denn jetzt der name? und hat einer von uns gewonnen?



Herr Arnold hat gesagt, am Mittwoch abend ists soweit!


----------



## kajetan (4. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Herr Arnold hat gesagt, am Mittwoch abend ists soweit!




"spätestens"!


----------



## chantre72 (4. Juli 2007)

Und noch einer von mir:

*CANYON VERDON CF*

...schließlich will man ja auch in Frankreich expandieren.


----------



## renderscout (4. Juli 2007)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Und noch einer von mir:
> 
> *CANYON VERDON CF*
> 
> ...schließlich will man ja auch in Frankreich expandieren.



wer will das...?!


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Juli 2007)

canyon fever 100 cf
canyon monutain fever
canyon trail fever
canyon trail 100 cf


----------



## LoB (4. Juli 2007)

Na dann hoffen wir mal dass das stimmt weil hier sind meine Vorschläge  :

*Canyon Cadence *(Rythmus)

*Canyon Caliber/Calibre* (Kaliber)

*Canyon Campfire* (obwohl das Lagerfeuer bedeutet passt es wegen dem Feuer
                        ganz gut)
*Canyon Cane* (Spazierstock)

*Canyon Cape* (Kap)

*Canyon Capsule* (Kapsel)
*
Canyon Carve* (in Stein meisseln)

*Canyon Cascade*

*Canyon Catapult*

*Canyon Catch*
*
Canyon Cache *(Versteck)

*Canyon cat-walk*  


Wie man sieht bin ich dafür dass der Name mit den beiden Canyon Anfangsbuchstaben beginnt das sich das sehr leicht und einprägsam spricht und meiner meinung nach schon eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit auslöst.
Ich finde einfach dass diese Form dem Rad extrem gut steht.

LoB


----------



## LoB (4. Juli 2007)

Natürlich passt ein "CF" oder auch "100" hinten oder vorne dran auch sehr gut.


----------



## wookie (4. Juli 2007)

Canyon Ragga (Lustige Mukke und Schlucht mit schönen North-Shore Einlagen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raggaschlucht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twickl (4. Juli 2007)

canyon instinct
canyon Blackadder


----------



## bikeaholics.de (4. Juli 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Canyon Ragga (Lustige Mukke und Schlucht mit schönen North-Shore Einlagen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raggaschlucht )



weisste was ein reggae-fan sagt wenn du ihm den joint weg nimmst? 

"mach mal die scheiss mucke aus!"


----------



## Philanderer (4. Juli 2007)

Canyon Chasma (griechisch für Schlucht)
Canyon Century (100mm FW, Bezug zur Zukunft)


----------



## M!tch (4. Juli 2007)

Canyon Mescalero



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzelnen Gruppen der Mescalero-Apachen nannten sich selbst Shis-Inday (Volk der Bergwälder).



...passend zum einsatzzweck (bergwälder)

...spricht sich gut aus, im zusammenhang mit canyon wirkt es aus einem guss, bzw. hört sich "trendig" an

...und ganz nebenbei noch 'ne hommage an joe strummer, anlässlich des 5. todestages


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juli 2007)

Carbo-TIX CF100
Carbo-Race CF100
CC-Tix CF100
CF-TIX100
TIX-CF100
TixC6-CF100


----------



## klogrinder (4. Juli 2007)

Zu meinem Vorschlag Canyon Dominance (CF)
füge ich jetzt noch die Namen Canyon Ultimation (CF) und Canyon Ultimate SL hinzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (4. Juli 2007)

astral67 schrieb:


> ...wohl am meisten bei den Leutz von Poison
> EPO



EPO = Doping. 

Und, wie heisst das geschoss?


----------



## Chestertony (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen und  sehr guten Vorschläge. Wir sind heute (Entwicklunsabteilung /Marketing/ Lutz Scheffer) einige Stunden zusammen gesessen und haben keine finale Lösung finden können. 

Leider sind die besten Vorschläge von euch bereits geschützt und somit nicht verwertbar.

Das Favorit ist zurzeit: Canyon LUX 

Der Name wurde bereits vor einigen Jahren von uns selbst geschützt. Hört sich meiner Meinung nach gut an und macht Sinn. Klingt aber nicht unbedingt technisch und hat auch nichts mit dem Thema Canyon zu tun.

Da aber noch nicht final entschieden - würde ich mich sehr über weitere Vorschläge freuen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch die "schutzfähige" Erleuchtung die anders heißen wird.  Besten dank noch mal an alle !


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Juli 2007)

Bleibt doch bei Canyon-Standards:
Canyon Nerve CF - das Nerve gehört euch, das CF ebenfalls.. Dann gibts gleich drei Fullykategorien: Nerve CF, XC, ES/X


----------



## dawncore (4. Juli 2007)

Canyon Lanchine   (Maschine, Lan Chile ist ein Ort in der Natur, Spritzigkeit)

Canyon Laque  (Technik, Kunst..)

Canyon Lustore  (Technik, Standhaftigkeit...)

Canyon Steap    (Technik, Kunst..)

Canyon Warex   (Technik, Standhaftigkeit...)

Canyon Granique  (Granit... )

Canyon Granix (Granit... )

Canyon Xepal ( Nepal, Technik, kurz.... )

Canyon SamarÈ  (größte Schlucht Europas, sprich "samar".....[kA wie das kleine e geht  )

Canyon Loqué / Loque  ( Technik, Kunst, Faszination... )

Canyon Core  (sprich "kohr" ...; der Kern, geballte, konzentrierte Kraft...

Canyon Tschym   (kurz und knackig  )

Canyon Dantox

Canyon Atello

Canyon Paladin

Canyon Xian

Canyon Cleare (sprich "Klier" ...  )

Canyon Farse

Canyon Squarm

Canyon ÆON

Canyon Sharque

Canyon Flux

Canyon Hay

Canyon Phast  (sprich "fast", Schnelligkeit!...... )

Canyon Dicope

Canyon Limite (sprich "Limit"; Ausgereiztheit..... )

Canyon Spoore

Canyon Asunder


----------



## B.Z. (4. Juli 2007)

*Canyon 507°* alt. *Canyon 507 CF*

Warum?

Die Koordinaten von Koblenz, Koblenzer Strasse 236 sind:

50°21 Nord, 7°34 Ost

507° sollte nicht geschützt sein, durch das ° - Zeichen dürfte es keinen Konflikt mit Peugot geben. Peugot hat sich alle dreistellingen Zahlen mit Null in der Mitte für Auto-Kennzeichnung schützen lassen. 

Alternativ wären auch die Koordinaten des neuen Firmensitzes denkbar, dessen Adresse ich nicht kenne.


----------



## mihoehne (4. Juli 2007)

hallo canyon team,
spät am abend noch ein paar vorschläge, die auf jeden fall einen bezug zum thema `canyon` haben:
- canyon chasm
- canyon gorge
- canyon gulch
- canyon ravine
- canyon kloof )

viele grüße aus bonn und viel spaß beim "hirnen"

michael


----------



## melly (4. Juli 2007)

PAHA SAPA (black hills - sioux-sprache)


----------



## SpeedFreak (4. Juli 2007)

Canyon Decadence
Canyon FibreLUX
Canyon CarboLUX


----------



## melly (4. Juli 2007)

Cyclops 

Puma od. Berglöwe

Chuckwallas (Echse)


----------



## LoB (4. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Exodus

Canyon Balance*

*Canyon Impatience *(Ungeduld)

*Canyon Imperceptible* (nicht wahrnehmbar)

*Canyon Frenetic* (Ausgelassen)

*Canyon Flee* (fliehen)

*Canyon Cosmos*

*Canyon Cliff*

*Canyon Cell* (Zelle) / *Canyon Cell CF*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (5. Juli 2007)

CANYON muscle
[Muskel]

CANYON athlete
[Athlet]

CANYON high fidelity
[Hohe Wiedergabetreue]

CANYON ember
[glühende Kohle]

CANYON amplifier
[Verstärker]

CANYON fortune
[Geschick]

CANYON bellissimo
[prächtig]

CANYON Black Panther
- 

CANYON Flex

Over and Out
Günther


----------



## LoB (5. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Phantom

Canyon Luna*


----------



## Niederbayer (5. Juli 2007)

neuer Vorschlag (ungeschützt)

*Canyon (nerve) vagus*

Vagus ist der zehnte Hirnnerv. Er ist der größte Nerv des Parasympathikus und an der Regulation der Tätigkeit fast aller inneren Organe beteiligt. Sein großes Verbreitungsgebiet war auch namensgebend, der Name leitet sich von lat. vagari (umherschweifen) ab, wörtlich übersetzt heißt er also der umherschweifende Nerv.


----------



## kajetan (5. Juli 2007)

Moin,

LUX is nicht schlecht, aber auch ein wenig trocken und die Assoziation zu Rädern ist eher schwach ausgeprägt. 
Mir wird bei der Namenssuche auch klar, warum viele nur mit diesen brockenlangweiligen Buchstaben- und Zahlenkombinationen arbeiten! 

Aber mal weiter:

- *NEWTRICK*

- *CONAYN *- keltischer Name, steht für groß, weise. Alltiteration und Anagramm finde ich hier interessant. Keltische Namen würde ich mir gleich mal etliche sichern, die klingen recht schillernd. Hat man gleich Diskussionststoff, ob Canyon nicht mehr schreiben kann!

- *NORESPECT*

- *Syntesis* Ja, ohne H, weils schnittiger aussieht.

- *Orbital* Im Gleichklang mit Spectral.

Noch mal Parks

- *Black Canyon*  So etwas gibt es auch als Nationalpark, würde ja mehrfach passen.

- *Great Falls * Hat auch was.

- *Hot Springs*

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Jrsd (5. Juli 2007)

Canyon _Granit_
Canyon _Black Rock_
Canyon _Escalade_
Canyon _Raft_
Canyon _Tide_


----------



## maku (5. Juli 2007)

*canyon - zion

canyon - roots

canyon - transform

canyon - symbio(se)

canyon - addict(ion)

canyon - passion

canyon - zeal

canyon - devotion

canyon - abandon

canyon - affection

canyon - being

canyon - activity*


----------



## SpeedFreak (5. Juli 2007)

Canyon Carbon Craft (Craft= Kunstfertigkeit, Fahrzeug, Geschick)
Canyon Craft (100)
Canyon Fiber Craft
Canyon Dark Craft

hätte einen guten Bezug... mit LUX verbinde ich persönlich eher Seife...


----------



## Gefahradler (5. Juli 2007)

Wie wärs mit:

Canyon LuZ     hätte einiges mit Canyon zu tun!


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Juli 2007)

Aber auch mit VOTEC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (5. Juli 2007)

CANYON ahead
[voraus, voran]

CANYON BODY STYLER
ist wohl jedem klar

CANYON POTENZA
[Kraft]

CANYON LA BELLA
[die Schöne, Schönheit]

CANYON RIGIDO
[steif]

CANYON IL CARBONE
[Kohlefaser]

CANYON SUPERLATIVO
[großartig]

CANYON SALTO
[Sprung, aber auch Gefälle]

CANYON DOPPIO FORTE
[doppelt schnell]

CANYON CS3
[CANYON 3 x S = schön, schnell, steif]

CANYON CENTRO
[der Treffer, aber auch der Mittelpunkt, das Zentrum]

CANYON DESIRE
[das Verlangen, der Wunsch]

CANYON RA9
[Roman Arnold, 9,x kg]

Gruß
Günther


----------



## kajetan (5. Juli 2007)

Und noch ein Vorschlag:

- *Flyback  *  Technisch, sportlich, einprägsam.

Gruß


Dirk


----------



## SoundVibration (5. Juli 2007)

CANYON 4tune
[wie fortune siehe oben, aber moederne 
Zahlen-Wortspielerei und tune kommt auch gut ]

Günther


----------



## PhyrePh0X (5. Juli 2007)

Das "Achtung Canyon"
Achtung kennt jeder auf der Welt, der schonmal englische Kriegsfilme gesehn hat 
Und ist doppeldeutig, im Sinne von: Achtung, da gehts tief runter, da isn Canyon oder aber Achtung vor Canyon, die Marke die euch alle platt macht


----------



## SoundVibration (5. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß, daß einiges albern klingt, selbst für
mich im Nachhinein als Verfasser, ich betrachte das 
hier ja als Brainstorming, da sind Fehlgriffe legitim 
Günther


----------



## Gefahradler (5. Juli 2007)

4tune, also "zum tunen" kann man auch negativ sehen. Aber welches Bike von der Stange ist schon perfekt?
aber sonst super Vorschläge! (hoffe trotzdem, dass ich gewinne..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (6. Juli 2007)

Tja,
dann will ich auch mal  :

-Canyon Luzifer
-Canyon Magma
-Canyon Sharque
-Canyon Hunter


----------



## pjfa (7. Juli 2007)

Canyon Outlaw


----------



## pr0phet (7. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Blyde CF

Canyon Toroweap CF

Canyon Supai CF

Canyon Phantom CF*


----------



## User129 (7. Juli 2007)

sollte es nicht nur bis Mittwoch (4.7.) gehen?


----------



## Gefahradler (7. Juli 2007)

Doch, sollte es. 

Man konnte sich aber nicht auf einen der 1000 (teilweise echt guten) Vorschläge einigen, jetzt läufts weiter, und keiner bekommt den Rahmen (?) Nicht dass ich jetzt schlechte Stimmung machen will, aber irgendwie sollte Canyon doch mal konkret den Wettbewerb abschliessen und den Gewinner anpreisen! Wenn sie vorher schon wussten, dass sie es Tix oder Lux nennen, warum dann die Ausschreibung??


----------



## Farodin (8. Juli 2007)

Hihi ^^...

Ich finde man sollte das Canyon Fully "Canyon Lux" nennen  

Bekomm ich jetzt das Bike? ^^


@Gefahradler --ganz deiner Meinung^^


----------



## onspeed (8. Juli 2007)

Instinct

Passt doch gut zum "Pure Cycling" Gedanken


----------



## SoundVibration (9. Juli 2007)

CANYON PODIUM
(da soll es den Käufer hinbringen)

CANYON SPEARHEAD 
(Bedeutung wie zuvor ahead: Anführer / die Spitze bilden) 

CANYON AIRSTREAM
(Fahrtwind)

CANYON TOP DOG
(Platzhirsch ugs)

CANYON UUI
the "Ultimate User Interface"

CANYON CUI
abgeschwächt: "Carbon User Interface"

CANYON MUSTANG
(mein Pferd, 0,1 ... 0,3 PS je nach Beinen)

Gruß
Günther


----------



## Nylz (9. Juli 2007)

Canyon Fury

(bezogen auf das berühmte filmpferd: schwarz, schnell, schön...)


----------



## xas (9. Juli 2007)

Läuft die Namenssuche noch? Mir würde gefallen:

*Canyon Oryx*

(Antilopeart - vermittelt Schnelligkeit und diese Art ist zusätzlich sehr anpassungsfähig. Ein Tiername dürfte auch hoffentlich markenrechtlich verwendet werden. Klingt außerdem in Verbindung mit dem Namen Canyon gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (9. Juli 2007)

Canyon Furrz.

Das Gegenstück zum Freerider Fritzz, geht ab wie ein ...


----------



## M!tch (9. Juli 2007)

müsste dann wohl furzz heißen. 
kannst das ja mal im cube-forum vorschlagen.


----------



## Jrsd (11. Juli 2007)

Canyon *Carbon Drift*


----------



## Farodin (11. Juli 2007)

Canyon Glyph


----------



## xas (11. Juli 2007)

*Canyon Edge*


----------



## franzf (11. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Canyon Glyph


Die Erweiterung dann von mir:
*Canyon HeroGlyph*


----------



## Farodin (11. Juli 2007)

^^ da hats wohl einer entschlüsseln können


----------



## Farodin (11. Juli 2007)

Canyon Rumpel - wär auch geil ^^


----------



## franzf (11. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Canyon Rumpel - wÃ¤r auch geil ^^


*Canyon RumpelSteelz*
Obwohl es ein (sry, natÃ¼rlich...) <s>Alu</s> *Carbon*-Rad ist 

Aber jetzt genug gealbert. Wahrscheinlich wissen die schon wie es heiÃt, nur niemand hier im Forum hat es erraten. Und da man die Welt ja Ã¼berraschen will, gibt man es hier auch nicht bekannt 

Nebenbei find ich das VerhÃ¤ltnis der beiden hier im Forum ausgeschriebenen Preise nicht sehr gut... Einen "lausigen" Rahmen im Wert von ca. 1650 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Meisterwerk der Designs-Kunst im Gegensatz zu bissl "glÃ¼cklichem" Brainstorming belohnt mit einem ~4000â¬ Komplettogeilomegacarbonfully...
:/

GrÃ¼Ãe
Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (11. Juli 2007)

...hoffentlich heißt es nicht Tix oder Lux, ob jemand den richtigen Namen erraten hat?


----------



## renderscout (11. Juli 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> *Canyon RumpelSteelz*
> Obwohl es ein (sry, natürlich...) <s>Alu</s> *Carbon*-Rad ist
> 
> Aber jetzt genug gealbert. Wahrscheinlich wissen die schon wie es heißt, nur niemand hier im Forum hat es erraten. Und da man die Welt ja überraschen will, gibt man es hier auch nicht bekannt
> ...



leider ist die Aussage vom Verfasser recht zweideutig! Auch hier bekommst du "NUR" den Rahmen! Schau mal in die letzten Zeilen..._Danke für euere Mithilfe zur Namensfindung und viel Spaß bei der Namensfindung.
Würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch unseren neuen *Top Rahmen* gewinnen würde!

Roman Arnold
Geschäftsführer
Canyon Bicycles GmbH_


----------



## franzf (11. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> leider ist die Aussage vom Verfasser recht zweideutig! Auch hier bekommst du "NUR" den Rahmen! Schau mal in die letzten Zeilen..._Danke für euere Mithilfe zur Namensfindung und viel Spaß bei der Namensfindung.
> Würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch unseren neuen *Top Rahmen* gewinnen würde!
> 
> Roman Arnold
> ...


Hmm, Mist! Ich hatte nur das hier in Erinnerung:


> Falls wir einen Namen nehmen werden, der von den Forumsmitgliedern vorgeschlagen wird, werden wir einen CF Utimate 100 ( so der Arbeitstitel für das neue Fully ) als Belohnung ausloben.


Trotzdem find ich es immer noch recht verschieden "belohnt". Aber vllt. ist es ja das Renommee, welches durch den Namen / Design eines Bikes einem Hersteller anhaftet, welches bezahlt wird. Naja, hauptsach es macht den Forensikern hier Spaß zu designen und zu designieren...


----------



## kajetan (11. Juli 2007)

Der Unterschied ist wohl, dass hier keiner mehr irgend etwas gewinnen wird, denn ganz offensichtlich ist das Interesse ja schon entschwunden und das Teil wird 'Lux' heißen, so wie es den Anschein hat. Alles andere würde mich jetzt schon sehr überraschen. Finde ich auch recht schade, dass man das Ganze hier dann so ins Leere laufen läßt. Aber so what. Hat ja irgendwie auch Spaß gemacht. 

Wobei ich übrigens nicht der Meinung bin, dass eine Namensfindung so unbedingt eine geringer zu bewertende Leistung ist als ein tolles Design. Man erkennt an den vielen plumpen Namen und schrecklichen Designs, die so in der Welt rumgurken, dass beides eine gewisse Kreativität braucht.

Dagegen ist der andere Wettbewerb ja auch offiziell auf der HP ausgelobt, d. h. es wird ja wohl ganz sicher auch einen Gewinner und somit einen Rahmen geben. Da wird die Mühe für die wirklich super Vorschläge dann auch belohnt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## renderscout (11. Juli 2007)

Ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist auf einer Seiten echt Schade, dass hier so im Sande verlaufen zulassen. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es allerdings echt lobenswert, dass Canyon mit diesen beiden "Wettbewerbungen/Ausschreibungen" einen so großen Schritt auf Ihre Kunden zugemacht hat. Es ist aufjedenfall der Richtige Weg. Wie ich heute im Newsletter erfahren konnte, ist man beim Thema Customizing auch einen Schritt weitergekommen. Nun ist es vielmehr möglich, im Rennradbereich verschiedene Sachen an seinem Rad "personalisieren" zu können. Zwar denke ich, dass das eigentlich mehr in Richtung "Fahrradclub oder Eingetragene Vereine" gehen wird, da diese ja auch offiziell von Canyon mit Preisnachlässen etc. gesponsert und unterstützt werden. Interessant ist es für mich nur, wie man den Sprung in die "MTB" Sparte schaffen wird mit dem Customize Design?! Ich stelle es mir nämlich schwierig vor, nen reklamierten Rahmen/Fahrrad dann wieder weiterzuverkaufen, der mit nem Logo und evtl.auch Namen des Bestellers versehen wurde. 

Vorallem mit dem Neubau und dem geplanten ERP-System Umstieg wird Canyon einen Riesenschritt nach vorne machen können, was ich vorallem auch den "Überlasteten" Mitarbeitern wünsche. Bis dahin wäre es allerdings wirklich schön, wenn man die "Wartenden" dieses Threads einmal mit Aufklärung seitens Canyon belohnen würde...


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir nämlich schwierig vor, nen reklamierten Rahmen/Fahrrad dann wieder weiterzuverkaufen, der mit nem Logo und evtl.auch Namen des Bestellers versehen wurde.



Fand ich auch echt cool, dass die das Anbieten. Übrigens natürlich nicht nur Vereine und Logos sondern auch dein eigener Name, kostet ja nichts extra soweit ich das gesehen habe. 

Wegen dem Text: Mach dir da mal keine sorgen, mit etwas fahren verschwindet die Schrift sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dentabiker (11. Juli 2007)

Dentabiker schrieb:


> canyon six months
> 
> da wäre gleich der bezug zur lieferzeit hergestellt.


wahrscheinlich auch der termin zur namensfindung.    

gruß dentabiker


----------



## johnnyg (12. Juli 2007)

Soviel zum Thema *LUX*

Hieß es nicht Canyon hätte sich den Namen reserviert??


----------



## Farodin (12. Juli 2007)

Naja Canyon wird schon wissen ,welche Names sie schützen ließen...und wenn LUX dazu gehört..dann stimmt das wohl auch...


----------



## B.Z. (12. Juli 2007)

Ich denke mal, der Name LUX wird für Canyon nur im Zweirad-Bereich geschützt sein.

Hat nicht die Bundeswehr auch ein Fahrzeug, das Lux heist? Ich muss immer an einen Schützenpanzer denken, wenn ich Lux höre!    SO wie Leopard, u.s.w....


----------



## M!tch (12. Juli 2007)

dazu dürfte man dann "luchs" sagen. SO wie Leopard, u.s.w....


----------



## Jrsd (12. Juli 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema *LUX*
> 
> Hieß es nicht Canyon hätte sich den Namen reserviert??



Da hat der Herr Arnold erzählt wo man suchen muss.

Wer sucht findet:



> Registernummer/Aktenzeichen: 	 30147568.7
> 
> UG01 - Kurzer Überblick
> Markentext: 	Lux
> ...


----------



## johnnyg (12. Juli 2007)

Und wieso dürfen die Ihre Kutsche dann einfach LUX nennen wenn Canyon die Rechte auf den Namen hat? 
Oder gilt das von Canyon nur für Artikel aus dem Radsport?


----------



## Farodin (12. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub der Panzer heißt Fuchs ^^ ...


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Juli 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Und wieso dürfen die Ihre Kutsche dann einfach LUX nennen wenn Canyon die Rechte auf den Namen hat?
> Oder gilt das von Canyon nur für Artikel aus dem Radsport?



nehm ich mal stark an. is ja nichts ungewöhnliches:


----------



## renderscout (12. Juli 2007)

im schlimmsten Fall kannst du dein Produkt auch Nivea oder ähnlich nennen...es darf dann nur nichts mit der eigentlichen Produktsparte zutun haben. Es sei denn, die von Beiersdorf waren vorsorglich....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (12. Juli 2007)

Gibt schließlich auch jede Menge Firmen mit dem Zusatz Lux... Aber mal ehrlich, ich finde Canyon Lux ist kein schöner Name und passt auch nicht zu den bisherigen Namenskreationen...


----------



## renderscout (12. Juli 2007)

"abLUXxen"


----------



## derTukan (12. Juli 2007)

> Aber mal ehrlich, ich finde Canyon Lux ist kein schöner Name



genau *CANYON Nivea* klingt viel schoener, da flutscht man nur so ueber die Trails


----------



## Farodin (12. Juli 2007)

Ich fänd einen deutschen Namen viel besser als einen englischen ,denn wenn es schon ne deutsche schmiede ist sollte das doch auch möglich sein.


----------



## Gefahradler (12. Juli 2007)

deshalb mein Vorschlag: Canyon Sense, da haben die Deutschen und die Englischsprachigen was von. Und es würde zu Nerve passen.


----------



## Chestertony (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ja wir haben uns jetzt für endgültig für den Namen  "Lux "entschieden. 

Finde es aber wirklich Klase wie hier im Forum  nach passenden Namen gesucht  wurde. Viele Gute Namen! - die allermeisten aber bereits geschützt.

Nicht desto trotz, werden wir die nächsten Tage einen Gewinner für den besten Forumsvorschlag ausloben. Der wird dann ein Canyon LUX MR  Vollcarbon Rahmenset erhalten.
Bitte gebt uns noch bis Montag Zeit 
Beste Grüße
Roman Arnold


----------



## kajetan (13. Juli 2007)

Das find' ich  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## franzf (13. Juli 2007)

kajetan schrieb:


> Das find' ich
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


Ich finds auch Klasse, dass, obwohl kein Name aus dem Forum gewählt wurde, trotzdem der Preis an den "kreativsten Vorschlag" vergeben wird.


----------



## renderscout (13. Juli 2007)

*"Oh CANYON mein CANYON!" *

Sehr schön, es waren wirklich extrem schöne Ideen dabei. Aber ein deutscher Name wär vielleicht wirklich nicht schlecht. Sollte man sich evtl. mal überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzf (13. Juli 2007)

Das Problem mit deutschen Namen ist nur, dass man die meist im nicht-deutschsprachigen Ausland nur schwer versteht. Dummerweise hat sich nunmal Englisch als "Weltsprache" (ich hoffe inständig dass es niemals nie soweit kommt ) durchgesetzt. Somit sollte ein international tätiges Unternehmen auch auf die Verständlichkeit seiner Produkte im Ausland Wert legen. Außer man wählt einen der Begriffe, die sich in den Wortschatz einiger anderer Sprachen eingeschlichen hat:
* Oktoberfest
* Brezel
* Kindegarten
* Sauerkraut
* ...
Aber so ein Name für ein Bike ... 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fände es auch besser, wenn man für seine deutschen Produkte auch deutsche Bezeichnungen verwenden würde, nur sind die meist recht schwer auszusprechen und zu verstehen (für nicht-Deutsche)

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Gefahradler (13. Juli 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Das Problem mit deutschen Namen ist nur, dass man die meist im nicht-deutschsprachigen Ausland nur schwer versteht. Dummerweise hat sich nunmal Englisch als "Weltsprache" (ich hoffe inständig dass es niemals nie soweit kommt ) durchgesetzt. Somit sollte ein international tätiges Unternehmen auch auf die Verständlichkeit seiner Produkte im Ausland Wert legen. Außer man wählt einen der Begriffe, die sich in den Wortschatz einiger anderer Sprachen eingeschlichen hat:
> * Oktoberfest
> * Brezel
> * Kindegarten
> ...



Aber wir deutschen müssen uns die englischen/spanischen/französischen ect. benannten Produkte auch alle erst im Wörterbuch raussuchen, wenn wir keine so gute schulische Bildung in Fremdsprachen haben. Für jüngere ist es ja meistens eh kein Problem. Warum sollten das die anderen nicht auch machen?? Andere Länder kommen auch nicht auf die Idee ihre Produkte anders zu benennen. 

Aber echt spitze von Canyon, jetzt doch noch einen Preis auszuloben!!!


----------



## kajetan (13. Juli 2007)

LUX is jetzt auch nicht gerade Englisch!   Aber is klar, versteht man schon auch woanders. Latein war ja schließlich auch mal Weltsprache. Deutsche Namen sind im Ausland vermutlich nicht gut zu verkaufen, außerdem ist Deutsch vom Klang her in fremden Ohren wenig anheimelnd. Meist wird es als zu hart bis aggressiv empfunden. Englisch spll ja jeder verstehen, wenn auch oft falsch (Da gab es mal im Spiegel zwei lustige Artikel, wie die gängigen Slogans so von Ottonormal übersetzt werden. Z. B. aus Douglas': 'Come in and find out' wurde 'Komm rein und finde wieder raus' oder ähnlich.)

Gruß


Dirk


----------



## Farodin (13. Juli 2007)

Tja diese Fremdsprachen...

Naja es wurde ja auch viele Eigennamen (von Gebirgen,Canyons,etc.)vorgeschlagen...die versteht man ja auch gut..

*Aber echtes Lob an Canyon!!!* Ich finde es spitze,dass nun ein Gewinner der Herzen/Gedanken ernannt wird!!!

Vielleicht lässt Canyon sich den Namen ja auch schützen und benennt eines der nächsten Bikes dannach.

Vielleicht gibt es dann bald einen echten Downhiller namens "CANYON RUMPEL" ^^

Ich fänds geil!!!


----------



## dawncore (13. Juli 2007)

Absolut Top! Lux hätte ich zwar keinesfalls gedacht als Name für das MR, aber was solls. Klingt für mich deutlich zu wenig nach Technik, Anmut und hat zudem wenig Draht zu Namen wie "Nerve" oder "Torque". Nunja 

Freue mich, wer den Rahmen gewinnt.


----------



## cisco (14. Juli 2007)

Canyon Yoncan

Canyon Yoncan 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladymama (14. Juli 2007)

CANYON Nerve SL


----------



## johnnyg (14. Juli 2007)

Canyon BITE


----------



## Nylz (15. Juli 2007)

ich bin immer noch für *FURY*


----------



## Farodin (15. Juli 2007)

hmm...man scheint sich bei Canyon nicht einig zu werden ^^


----------



## Nylz (15. Juli 2007)

Canyon *Crack*  (crack = spalte)

Canyon *rumble tumble*  (rumble =  rumpeln; tumble = stürzen)


----------



## labba (16. Juli 2007)

Chestertony schrieb:


> Nicht desto trotz, werden wir die nächsten Tage einen Gewinner für den besten Forumsvorschlag ausloben. Der wird dann ein Canyon LUX MR  Vollcarbon Rahmenset erhalten.
> Bitte gebt uns noch bis Montag Zeit



Wer ist denn nun der glückliche Gewinner?


----------



## Canyon-C (16. Juli 2007)

Ich habe auch Ideen  :

°Raxon ( Race - XC - Carbon )
°Racross-Light ( Race - Cross-country - Light )
°Gapate ( Gap - Ultimate )
°Gapike ( Gap - Bike )
°Gapride ( Gap - Ride )
°Gajump or Gapjump ( Gap - Jump )
°Gapon ( Gap - Carbon )
°Fulltimate ( Full - Ultimate )
°Signace ( De*sign* - R*ace* )
°Bonace ( Car*bon* - R*ace *) 
°Signike ( De*sign* - B*ike* ) 
°Bonike ( Car*bon* - B*ike* )
°Racike ( *Race* - *Bike* ) 


... Ich denke noch ...


----------



## dawncore (16. Juli 2007)

labba schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun der glückliche Gewinner?



Das frage ich mich auch 

Aber wie es scheint hat selbst bei Gewinnspielen der Kegelclub Canyon Lieferverzug  (sorry Canyon nehmt es mir nicht übel )


----------



## Canyon-C (16. Juli 2007)

Und mit LUX : 

°Fullux ( Full - LUX )
°Flux
°Fluxon ( Full - LUX - One )
°G-Lux or Glux ( Gap - Lux )
°Fluxis ( Imagination ^^ ) 
°Fluxate ( Flux - Ultimate )


----------



## stolzaufholz (16. Juli 2007)

Ha, ich hab eine Super Idee:
Canyon LUCHS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (17. Juli 2007)

Wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann...

- CANYON Riddle
- CANYON NoName lol: )
- CANYON X-PROJECT
- CANYON FLOW TRA-X
- CANYON TRAX-X


----------



## englishfire (17. Juli 2007)

mich würde interessieren, wer jetzt gewonnen hat !


----------



## Farodin (17. Juli 2007)

Hey Canyon-C..deine Vorschläge in allen Ehren,aber du solltest keine Namen vorschlagen nach denen bereits ein Bike benannt ist^^

(Z.B Nox Flux)


----------



## twickl (17. Juli 2007)

englishfire schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, wer jetzt gewonnen hat !



Dito!


----------



## GerhardO (17. Juli 2007)

Toll - anscheinend ist ein Name gefunden. Ob's dann aber auch lieferbar sein wird


----------



## Canyon-C (17. Juli 2007)

Was sagt Canyon jetzt ?


----------



## Canyon-C (17. Juli 2007)

test


----------



## franzf (17. Juli 2007)

Canyon-C schrieb:


> test


bestanden?


----------



## Canyon-C (17. Juli 2007)

Oupss, Dann wie abzuschaffen post?

Ich sprich Deutsch nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (17. Juli 2007)

canyon - bronco 

"hey geiles bike, wasn das? - das isn canyon BRONCO" geil


----------



## xas (17. Juli 2007)

Die Namensgebungen bei Räder und Anbauteilen sind schon teilweise kurios... 

Ich stellte mir gerade vor... zur Freundin: "schau mal, ich habe mein neues No Saint Luzifer MTB mit Marzocchi Bomber, Tune Würger, Triebtäter und geilem Teil ausgestattet. Für dich habe ich ein Poison Zyankali besorgt..."


----------



## Farodin (18. Juli 2007)

LOL

Dann vertreiben wir uns so lange noch die Zeit mit dummen Witzen ^^


----------



## johnnyg (18. Juli 2007)

*Jetzt ist fast schon Mittwoch Abend! Wer hat denn nun gewonnen? *


----------



## PhyrePh0X (18. Juli 2007)

boah jungs, davon gehts bestimmt auch nicht schneller. Geduld ist eine Tugend die anscheinend nicht viele hier haben


----------



## dbley_canyon (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchten wir uns noch einmal ganz herzlich für die zahlreichen sehr guten Vorschläge bedanken. Da wir uns ja aus den bekannten Gründen den Namen LUX ausgewählt haben, hat heute morgen unter den besten Vorschlägen das Los entschieden, wer von euch gewonnen hat.

The winner is: Gefahradler  

Wir gratulieren ganz herzlich.

Beste Grüße

Daniel

@: Gefahradler: Bitte sende mir deine Kontaktdaten als PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (19. Juli 2007)

*neid*

glückwunsch, auch wenn es am ende "nur" das losglück war.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (19. Juli 2007)

hach wie gut, mein zweitaccount hat gewonnen...



öhm, doch nicht, schade 
aber glückwunsch


----------



## franzf (19. Juli 2007)

Ebenfalls Glückwunsch und hoffentlich haste das nötige Kleingeld um das Bike Standesgemäß fahrfertig zu bekommen 
Oder hängstes bloß an die Wand? (hoffe ich nicht )


----------



## Farodin (19. Juli 2007)

Meinen Glückwunsch...dann musst du aber auch mal ein Foto mit Bike (dem Neuen) hochladen!!!


----------



## Mustang (19. Juli 2007)

Canyon Lux??? das hört sich aber doch sehr bescheiden an, wenn ich mir Scott Spark oder Specialized Epic Carbon auf der Zunge zergehen lasse


----------



## kajetan (19. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir neidvollen Glückwunsch an den Gefahradler (fehlt da nicht ein R). 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## B.Z. (19. Juli 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> Canyon Lux??? das hört sich aber doch sehr bescheiden an, wenn ich mir Scott Spark oder Specialized Epic Carbon auf der Zunge zergehen lasse



Wieso bescheiden? Es gibt eine Pflegeserie für die Dame, die heist Lux (Seife und Körperlotion), jetzt gibt es halt noch das passende bike für den Herrn dazu.   

Besonders innovativ finde ich den Namen wirklich nicht. Da wären schon einige Vorschläge dabei gewesen, die mir besser gefallen hätten.


Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## Gefahradler (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!!!

Vielen Dank für die Glückwüsche!!! Ich kann euch garnicht sagen, wie ich mich über den Gewinn freue!!! 

Herzlichen Dank an das Canyon TEAM!!!! Ihr seid echt Spitze!!!

Hätte schon immer gerne ein reinrassiges Racefully, konnte es mir aber bisher nicht leisten. Habe natürlich vor den Rahmen standesgemäß aufzubauen! Dann präsentier ich auch Bilder, das ist doch Klar!!

Vieleicht bkommt ja auch mal ein Rahmen einen von mir vorgeschlagenen Namen, meine favorisierten Vorschläge sind:

Canyon Weakend, Teatime, Lubric, InTension und Sense


Hab mir übrigens von meinem ersten Lehrlingslohn  im Jahr 2000 ein Canyon Grand Canyon in Hellblau mit Sid, Louise und XT gekauft und 4 Jahre Tag ein Tag aus gefahren und getunt, bis es mir leider vor 2 Jahren unterhalb von meinem Küchenfenster, als ich mittags kurz nach hause gefahren bin, weggeklaut wurde. Deshalb freut es mich jetzt ganz besonders, ein neues, noch besseres Canyon-Fully geschenkt zu bekommen. Das war mehr als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit oder Bestimmung, wie auch immer, ein Wahnsinn! 

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle hier im Forum, mir macht es super viel Spass, jeden Tag mit euch zu diskutieren und Erfahrungen auszutauschen!!   


Schöne Grüsse

Gefahradler (mit einem r  )


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Canyon Furrz.
> 
> Das Gegenstück zum Freerider Fritzz, geht ab wie ein ...



ja, aller ehren wert 
glückwunsch!


----------



## kajetan (20. Juli 2007)

@Gefahradler (hab echt Probleme, deinen Nick nur mit einem R zu schreiben  ): Dann kannste ja mal im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen. Vielleicht nimmste dir vorsichtshalber ein paar Stullen mit.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzf (20. Juli 2007)

kajetan schrieb:


> @Gefahradler (hab echt Probleme, deinen Nick nur mit einem R zu schreiben  ):


Tztztz, bloß weil das hier ein MTB-Forum ist heißt doch nicht auch dass sein Nick was mit Radeln zu tun hat.
Gefahr-Adler ist ja auch denkbar, oder eine Metapher für das menschliche Streben nach höheren Zielen: Ge(hen)-Fahr(en)-Adler(->fliegen) 

Aber jetzt hör ich auf, Deutschstunde und die dort fälligen Interpretationen hab ich immer gehasst 

Grüße
Franz

(Der vor Neid platzt und noch heute von der Kartenleserin das Geld zurück fordert, da sie ihm eindeutig den Sieg in diesem Wettbewerb vorhergesagt hatte )


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Juli 2007)

@Gefahradler

neidvolle aber dennoch herzliche Glückwünsche!


----------



## Jrsd (22. Juli 2007)

fone schrieb:


> ja, aller ehren wert
> glückwunsch!



Das kann den nicht sein, den habe ich zuerst gefunden  

Mir wurde es trotzdem interessieren, mit welchem Name Gefahradler gewonnen hat.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## M!tch (22. Juli 2007)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. (sagt mitch, der grad alles andere als klar ist)


----------



## fleck (22. Juli 2007)

STOPP !!

alles rückgängig machen !!

name: Canyon adesset


----------



## M!tch (22. Juli 2007)

das klingt ja wahnsinnig toll.


----------



## Jrsd (22. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. (sagt mitch, der grad alles andere als klar ist)



Was meinst du


----------



## kajetan (22. Juli 2007)

Das soll ein Losentscheid gewesen sein, obwohl ich daran nun wieder so meine Zweifel habe.


----------



## M!tch (22. Juli 2007)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Was meinst du



ich könnte jetzt meinen post wiederholen, da er schon wieder mehr als zutrifft.
aber es würde nichts bringen, daher der tipp: lies dir deinen post nochmal durch und dann denke über meine antwort nach, bzw. befolge sie und du wirst sie verstehen.

@kajetan: hast recht, gefahradler arbeitet bei canyon und morgen übernehmen die die weltherrschaft. ich glaube, das hat auch irgendwas mit dem allsehenden auge zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (23. Juli 2007)

@kajetan: hast recht, gefahradler arbeitet bei canyon und morgen übernehmen die die weltherrschaft. ich glaube, das hat auch irgendwas mit dem allsehenden auge zu tun.[/QUOTE]

 schön wärs! Trifft aber leider ned zu.. Also wenn es soweit ist, und ich den Rahmen in Händen halte, will ich eine Foto-Love-Story mit dem Aufbau hier rein stellen, ein paar Teile hab ich mir schon ausgedacht und ein paar liegen bei mir auch schon rum.. Aber noch hab ich nicht mal eine Bestätigung meiner Adresse seitens Canyon bekommen. Hoffe sie ging nicht verloren  

Aber mir hier den Gewinn strittig zu machen find ich doch etwas madig. Gut, wenn ich nicht gewonnen hätte, wär ich vielleicht auch nicht besser. Aber gönnt es mir einfach. Könnte mir das Bike so kaum leisten und musste auch erst eins (den Freerider im Fotoalbum) verkaufen, um mir die nächsten 2 Studiengebüren von 1248 Euro zu leisten zu können. Mit Canyon hab ich nix am Hut, wohn in Südbayern und bin hier am rödeln und biken.  

Also schöne Grüsse und ihr hört von mir, sobald ich mehr weiss,

Gefahradler


----------



## kajetan (23. Juli 2007)

> schön wärs! Trifft aber leider ned zu.. Also wenn es soweit ist, und ich den Rahmen in Händen halte, will ich eine Foto-Love-Story mit dem Aufbau hier rein stellen, ein paar Teile hab ich mir schon ausgedacht und ein paar liegen bei mir auch schon rum.. Aber noch hab ich nicht mal eine Bestätigung meiner Adresse seitens Canyon bekommen. Hoffe sie ging nicht verloren
> 
> Aber mir hier den Gewinn strittig zu machen find ich doch etwas madig. Gut, wenn ich nicht gewonnen hätte, wär ich vielleicht auch nicht besser. Aber gönnt es mir einfach. Könnte mir das Bike so kaum leisten und musste auch erst eins (den Freerider im Fotoalbum) verkaufen, um mir die nächsten 2 Studiengebüren von 1248 Euro zu leisten zu können. Mit Canyon hab ich nix am Hut, wohn in Südbayern und bin hier am rödeln und biken.
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig Gefahradler, mein Anflug einer Ahnung geht in eine ganz andere Richtung. Erstens hast du ein paar wirklich nette Namensvorschläge gemacht. Und zweitens fährst du kein Canyon. Das heißt, das Los hat einen völlig Unverdächtigen getroffen und ist also ganz vernünftig gewesen. 
Ich gönne dir das Teil und will nix madig machen. Es wäre auch voll in Ordnung gegangen, wenn du den Rahmen ganz normal für einen deiner Vorschläge gewonnen hättest, aber ich schätze, Canyon wollte einfach jeglicher Konflikt-Möglichkeit aus dem Weg gehen und daher die Los-Geschichte. 

Gruss 

Dirk


----------



## Gefahradler (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dirk! Ja, das kann sein. Der richtige Name war halt nicht dabei und einen anderen zu küren ist einfach auch schwer. Das würde für mehr Unmut sorgen..
Schöne Grüsse 
Gefahr adler


----------



## kajetan (23. Juli 2007)

Moin Adler!

Na eben!

Kannst dich übrigens wirklich freuen. Als Fahrer eines Canyon Carbon Rahmens kann ich nur vermuten, dass es wahrscheinlich ein Wahsinnsgeschoss werden wird. Das Spectral ist schon ein ziemliches Gerät. Und sowas an der 10 Kilo Grenze!!!! 

Aber warten wirste wohl müssen. Is ja auch nicht sooo schlimm, da kannste immerhin schon auf standesgemäße Teile sparen und musst nicht immer den Rahmen anhecheln.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Gefahradler (23. Juli 2007)

Ja, ist echt hart auszuharren.

mein Ziel ist es die 10kg Grenze zu knacken. Mal sehn ob es klappt, ich bastel schon an einer Exceltabelle rum und rechne mögliche Gewichte zusammen...

Das Spektral ist auch ein Hammerteil, weisst du zufällig das genaue Rahmengewicht deines Spectrals?

Gruss Geh-Fahr-Radler


----------



## kajetan (23. Juli 2007)

Nö, kenne ich leider nicht. Das Spectral soll aber laut eines Tests, dessen Kurzfassung in der neuesten BIKE steht, nicht wirklich leichter als ein Alu Rahmen sein - allerdings steifer. Und das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Habe noch nie auf einem so steifen Fully gesessen, das dennoch so viel Komfort bietet.  Als ich noch mit dem Dämpfersetup gespielt habe und erst mal den für das Spectral zu harten Spec-Druck gefahren bin, war es wirklich ein Hardtail-Feeling. 
Es ist auch in der Tat insgesamt nicht leichter (mit Pedalen 12 irgendwas Kilos, an genauer Waage leide ich Mangel) als mein altes Spec, aber es fährt sich ein Klasse besser. Das Spectral hat ja auch noch einen Alu-Hinterbau.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (23. Juli 2007)

Jrsd ist im übrigen doch ein ganz netter. haben uns per pm verständigt und er hat nur nicht verstanden, dass es ein losentscheid war, weil er franzose ist.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2007)

EPO !!!

Ist 'ne ganz tiefe Schlucht, kennt jeder auf der Welt.

:smile:


----------



## Jierdan (25. Juli 2007)

is das net eher ein Sumpf


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2007)

Jierdan schrieb:


> is das net eher ein Sumpf


----------



## Gefahradler (17. Juni 2008)

So Leute, ein knappes Jahr ist vorüber, am Wochenende hab ich den lange ersehenten Lux MR Rahmen aus dem Gewinn des Wettbewerbs von Canyon überreicht bekommen!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Beteiligten von Canyon, speziell Herrn Arnold und den Betreuern des Forums!

Der Rahmen ist in Echt noch schöner als auf den Bildern, ich bin schwer beeindruckt von den Möglichkeiten der modernen Technik!

Im Moment baue ich den Rahmen auf und bin vorraussichtlich morgen fertig!

Dann gibts natürlich FOTOS!

Viele Grüsse
Gefahradler


----------



## GerhardO (17. Juni 2008)

1 Jahr ist das schon wieder her???

Wie die Zeit vergeht...! 

Viel Spass mit'm Rahmen! 

G.


----------

